# English Opera Singers "translated" Into English (Reuters)



## Sikh News Reporter (Jun 8, 2005)

Reuters - Britons may not be the world's greatest linguists but an opera company's decision to introduce surtitles to its performances has raised eyebrows -- as it only
sings in English.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/oddlyenough/*http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20050608/od_uk_nm/oukoe_life_opera*


----------

